# My back is killing me Part du.......



## Dickson

Tried my snow blower (5/22 Model 536.886122) once again and again it would not throw snow. It would shoot a little then bog down. Looks like it is going to become a project. My 3/20 gobbled up the now. Thoughts?


----------



## HCBPH

It would help if you gave a little more info. It depends on whether the auger and impeller are running or not. Could be the auger belt or it's adjustment. Could be the auger gear. Could be the type snow and depth you're going against. 

If it's slushy snow, most smaller hp blowers have a small chute and have a problem. One solution many use is an impeller kit. Another is to insure everything in the auger housing is clean and slick to allow the blower to move the snow it's taking in.


----------



## Dickson

Both the impelled and auger were rotating. I checked they seem to be fine. It shoots a little but once it gets build up. It bogged down. The snow was powder, there was moisture in it. Not slush though.


----------



## Spring1898

So it bogs down under load. Is the engine bogging down or are the augers and impeller just slowing down?
Those were the models made by noma right?


----------



## Dickson

The engine..I believe it was referred to as an MTD.


----------



## Spring1898

Do you know if the carburetor is good? Has anyone looked at it or adjusted it lately? Does the unit work better when cold or just as soon as it gets heavy snow? 
Did you buy the unit new or used and how long have you had it?


----------



## Dickson

Not sure. No. I haven't been successful blowing snow with it st all. I just bought it. Put a new friction wheel in it. Like I said earlier. Looks like it's going to turn into a project.


----------



## Spring1898

Well it could be, but it really depends on what the problem is, which is why I have been asking the questions. I am trying to determine whether the engine has lost compression, carburetor is not clean, or the simply the belts are worn for the augers. Since you say that the engine dies down under load and not just the augers, we can probably eliminate the belts. 
More likely than anything it is the carburetor, since that is the problem point on any small engine.


----------



## Spring1898

Does the engine run rough at idle or does it run smooth? You can try to see if it runs better with some choke on it, that pinpoints the carburetor almost directly. 

If that was the case it would need to be cleaned. If it is an adjustable carb it will probably need some tuning. If it is not adjustable, a good soaking will help. 

Does it have a "bolt" sticking out of the bottom of the bowl that can be screwed in and out?


----------



## Dickson

Thank you for all your suggestions. It does run smooth in idle. I will check it tomorrow with the choke on. Stay tuned, again thanks!


----------



## Spring1898

No problem, a smooth idle makes it sound like it is pretty clean, perhaps just mal-adjusted. 
Let me know if there is that bolt sticking out of the bolt in the bottom.


----------



## Bain

Dickson said:


> The engine..I believe it was referred to as an MTD.



Time for a repower 
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/mtd-snowblowers/1171-[build]-repower-mdt-6-5hp-clone.html


----------



## Dickson

There is no way I would have the technical ability to take on a project like that. Much respect for anyone with this kind of ability.


----------



## Dickson

Okay, here's what I have. As I'm standing behind the machine with the gas (throttle) all the way up. The switch for the choke, in a position all the way to the right is off, one click left, low RPM's and it runs rough. Two clicks left machine RPM's go up and it runs smooth, three clicks left and RPM's go even higher and it still runs smooth. It actually has what appears to be two bolts with a spring on them. The center one being slightly bigger than the one closer to the motor. Also starts on first pull, once primed.


----------



## Spring1898

Okay. Fully clockwise turning of the choke knob is Full choke. 
Fully counterclockwise is off choke.

The machine should run with the choke knob in the fully Counter clockwise position, with the throttle lever fully up. 

Does the machine run smoothly with the throttle lever fully upward and the choke full turned counter clockwise?

And does there appear to be the skinny bolt sticking out of the center bolt as seen in the youtube video in your sig at 2:03? Basically Does that one and yours look the same?


----------



## Dickson

The answer to the first question is, no. Mine looks exactly like that. Only, instead of bolts they're button head screws with springs.


----------



## Spring1898

Okay, If it is not running smoothly with the choke off (counter clockwise) and the throttle all the way up, it is almost definitely a carb problem and needs to be cleaned/or adjusted. 
Does the engine surge up and down in that configuration or just run choppy?

The center bolt on the carburetor is the main jet for the machine, and the outside bolt is just a drain.
If you could post a picture of it it would be helpful.


----------



## Dickson

Sorry, the machine does run at its best with the knob fully counter clockwise and the throttle fully up. When in the choke position, the one click counter clockwise it does run choppy. It does not surge up and down.I'll try and get a picture tonight. If not tomorrow. Thanks again for your patience.


----------



## Spring1898

It is normal to run choppy if the choke is engaged at all. The choke is only there to help start and warm up the engine.

So if the engine is running smoothly with the throttle up and the choke off, then we are looking at a badly adjusted carburetor, bad gas, bad fuel lines or filter. 
If the engine dies when it gets under load (trying to blow snow) but runs fine otherwise, then it likely is not getting enough fuel. Which means there could be a problem with any of the above. We will hit those one at a time when we look at the carburetor


----------



## Dickson

Here's a pic of it, not very good but you can make out the bolt on the side and center. Looked very dirty on the outside.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...67.2072058.1066276167&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

Here is some instructions that might help.

*TO ADJUST CARBURETOR*
*The *carburetor (see figure below) has been
pre-set at the factory and readjustment
should not be necessary. However, if the
carburetor does need to be adjusted, proceed
as follows:
_*• *_*Close the high *speed adjusting screw((screw under bowl in dead middle) by
hand.
Carburetor
Idle Adjusting Screw
finger *tight *only)
Carburetor Bowl
High Speed Adjusting Screw
(Close finger tight only)
- Do not over-tighten.
_*, *_*Then open *it 1-1/4to 1-1/2turns.
- *Close *the idte adjusting screw by hand.
Do not over-tighten.
*• *Then open it 1-1/4to 1-1/2turns_
_*• *_Start the engine and let it warm up.
_*• *_Set the throttle control to '_ (FAST). Adjust
the high speed adjusting screw in until
the engine speed or sound alters. Adjust
the screw *out *until the engine speed
sound alters. Note the difference between
the two limits and set the screw in the
middle of the range.
,, Let the engine run undisturbed for 30
*seconds *after each setting to allow the
engine to react to the previous adjustment.
*Set the throttle *control to _ (SLOW).
Adjust the idle adjusting screw *in *until the
engine speed drops, then adjust the
screw *out *until the engine speed drops.
Note the difference between the two limits
and set the screw in the middle of the
range.
If the _engine _tends to stall under load or
does not accelerate from low speed to
high speed properly, adjust the high
speed screw out in 1/8 turn increments
until the problem is resolved. Let the engine
run for _30 _seconds between settings.
*IMPORTANT: *Never tamper *with *the engine
governor; which is *factory *set for
proper engine speed. Overspeeding the
engine above the factory high speed setting
can be dangerous, tf you think the enginegoverned
high speed needs adjusting, contact
your nearest *Sears *Service Center,
which has the *proper *equipment and experience

as Spring1898 stated it probably needs just a good carb. tune/cleaning if this does not help.


----------



## Spring1898

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> If the _engine _tends to stall under load or
> does not accelerate from low speed to
> high speed properly, adjust the high
> speed screw out in 1/8 turn increments
> until the problem is resolved. Let the engine
> run for _30 _seconds between settings.
> QUOTE]
> 
> This is primarily what we were working up to. As I don't have facebook I can't see the picture you uploaded, but as stated
> 
> -after hand tightening the screw sticking out of the center bolt all the way in finger tightness,
> 
> -adjusting it out to 1.5 turns,
> 
> -and then as needed adjusting the screw outward in 1/8 turn increments until the machine performs is the way to go.
> 
> If after doing 5 to 7 of the 1/8 turns the performance does not show signs of improvement, there is likely another issue at hand.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

Sorry Spring1898 wasn't try to step on any toes....just saw this in his manual...so I pasted it. I did throw a quote to you....as to say this was just a summation of what Spring1898 already said...sort a.


----------



## Dickson

Thanks guys. I'll try this tomorrow. Stay tuned.....Spring, I really appreciate your patience.


----------



## Spring1898

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> Sorry Spring1898 wasn't try to step on any toes....just saw this in his manual...so I pasted it. I did throw a quote to you....as to say this was just a summation of what Spring1898 already said...sort a.


No problems here. Just going through the steps to make sure there were no other issues first. You just got to it before I did. I wonder why my quote bubble didn't work up there.


----------



## Dickson

Okay guys followed the directions thoroughly. Of course not at first  . Once done, it does run smoother. Now we just wait for snow. Thanks again!


----------



## Spring1898

Good luck and enjoy


----------



## Dickson

The hurries not out on this one yet.


----------

